# es werden keine bilder angezeigt !



## AvS (18. Juli 2002)

hi,

die bilder werden trotz korrektem pfad nicht angezeigt !


```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE> Gallery </TITLE>
</HEAD>
<BODY BGCOLOR=black TEXT=orange </COLOR>
<CENTER>
<FONT="Tahoma">
<H3>mein kleiner avatar den ich immer bei mir trage wenn ich diverse boards poste :)</H1>
<IMG SCR="D:/html/avatar.jpg" width="100" height="100"><p><p>
<H3>ein banner den ich fuer die jetzigen physik/informatik kursler erstellen sollte, natuerlich gratis ;)</H1>
<IMG SCR="D:/html/banner_pi.gif" width="600" height="200"><p><p>
<H3>dieses bild habe ich fuer mein duke-community board gemacht. es ist recht einfach, reicht aber voellig und ist selbsterklaerend</H1>
<IMG SCR="D:/html/duke_ikon.gif" width="200" height="100"><p><p>
<H3>das folgende bild ist mein persoenlicher schatz und ich finde es ist das beste was ich je gemacht habe. es ist auch für ein board gemacht!</H1>
<IMG SCR="D:/html/nwc_header.jpg" width="800" height="125"><p><p>
</CENTER>
</FONT>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```

//das sind meine ersten gehversuche in sachen html! 

danke für die hilfe


----------



## Dario Linsky (18. Juli 2002)

> <IMG SCR="D:/html/banner_pi.gif" width="600" height="200"><p><p>



probier mal 
	
	
	



```
<img src="..." ...>
```
 (für die punkte musst du halt die richtigen werte eingeben.
und noch so als tip: lass das mit den pfadangaben a la "d:/html/...". nimm lieber relative angaben. wenn die html-datei in d:\html\ liegt, kannst du auch einfach "./bildname.jpg" nehmen.


----------



## AvS (19. Juli 2002)

mh ich weiss nicht wirklich was du meinst, denn so hab ich es ja auch.


----------



## Fey (19. Juli 2002)

Hi AvS,

bei SRC hast Du 'nen Buchstabendreher drinne (Bei Dir heißt es SCR)...

...zu relativen Pfaden hab ich hier mal einen Link für Dich:
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/allgemein/referenzieren.htm#relativ

Im Moment verweist Du auf Dein D: Laufwerk. Solange die Page bei Dir auf dem Rechner läuft, ist das ja auch noch nicht so problematisch. Wenn Du sie aber dann in's Internet lädst werden die Dateien nicht gefunden, weil Deine Page nicht in D:html/... liegt, sondern ziemlich verschachtelt auf einem Webserver liegt.

Hope I Helped...

Grüße,
Feyiama


----------



## AvS (19. Juli 2002)

Argh =)

danke für deine hilfe 

mit dem webspace ist mir schon bekannt


----------



## Fey (19. Juli 2002)

Bitte Bitte, gern geschehen...sowas fällt einem meistens selber nicht mehr auf. 

Grüße,
Fey


----------

